
95 years after disappearance, the USS Conestoga is found - curtis
http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/23/us/uss-conestoga-shipwreck-found-95-years-later/index.html
======
XJOKOLAT
After a long night, bleary eyes read:

"95 years after disappearance, the US Congress is found"

You know those nights ...

~~~
veddox
Sometimes a misread contains more truth than one would like :D

------
freshyill
It's crazy that they only made it 20 miles from California before hitting
weather serious enough to sink the ship. I'm surprised they wouldn't have
literally seen it coming before departing.

~~~
packersville
What also surprised me is that from 1858 to 1907 there were 5 wrecks in that
area. I wonder what the reasoning is?

~~~
mr_justin
The Farallons are a pretty intense little outcropping just off the coast.
Doesn't make it any more appealing that it's a mecca for Great Whites.

------
peterburkimsher
I wonder if we'll still be looking for MH370 after 95 years.

~~~
Geekette
Some MH370 debris has appaently washed up in Mozambique:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-24/debris-
fou...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-24/debris-found-in-
mozambique-likely-from-mh370-australia-says)

------
thewavelength
Believing [1], the wreck has already been found in 2009 and identified to be
the USS Conestoga in October 2015. Only the official announcement was made
now.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Conestoga_%28AT-54%29#Redi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Conestoga_%28AT-54%29#Rediscovery)

~~~
tantalor
Did they publish the exact location of the wreck? Where's the original NOAA
reports from the 2009 survey or 2014 dive?

------
bambax
Was there no radio or telegraph on board, or did they not have time to signal
their position??

~~~
mcguire
I have no idea why they didn't send a distress message, but how accurately
would they know their position in a storm in 1921?

~~~
willyt
The officer of the watch would be expected to plot the position on the chart
every 15-20 mins so even a DR position would probably have been accurate to
within ~10 miles.

------
veddox
> The Navy seagoing tugboat and its 56 officers and crew went missing so long
> ago that the famous bridge that spans the Golden Gate did not yet exist.

Hang on - 1921 is "so long ago"? Sorry CNN, but over on the other side of the
Big Pond that is recent history...

~~~
Crito
Yes yes, congratulations on having an old country.

